# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Good Morning Thread

## Perianne

On another thread, I read this from our precious @Calypso Jones:




> I can't sleep this morning, up before 7....darn...I didn't know there were numbers on the clock before 8AM.   Son of a gun.
> 
> I"M...making breakfast.  Sausage patties and eggs and toast in a little  bit.   Coffee for now.  I hear either sharp rain or sleet falling on the  skylights.   still dark.  Bless our day Lord.


My first forum, a nursing forum, had a very popular "Good Morning" thread.  Reading CJ's post made me think of it and I thought I would start one here.  It is a continuous thread, going from day to day.

CJ has the (unintentional) first entry here, but I will be second.


Good Morning!

I have been up all night.  I watched the Cowboys squeak out a victory against the Redskins.  Then I cleaned house a little.  I took a nap, too, so I am not sleepy at all.  I have a turkey ready to put in the crock pot.  I add chopped turkey breast to my dressing.  On Christmas day we will be having ham, dressing with giblet gravy, corn, and I don't know what else.  I have to work Christmas Eve, so I will want to have everything ready to pop in the oven on Christmas day.  I'll get the dressing ready later today.

I'll be checking in TPF on and off today, so all of you folks behave..... Peri is watching!   lol


http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...l=1#post183261

----------

DeadEye (02-18-2014),DriftingSand (08-24-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Oh you are a crafty little devil...and so ORGANIZED!!

----------

Perianne (12-23-2013)

----------


## Perianne

Oh... I nearly forgot.  Happy Birthday to my dear friend Kolohe!

----------

Kolohe (01-26-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Heh heh, a good morning thread - great idea. I made it a sticky thread.

I'm up cleaning and cooking. Working on collards and black-eyed peas. Going to a cousin's house to pick up some sneaky hidden surprise presents that have been stashed there since October. I'm a busy elf.

 @Perianne @Calypso Jones

PS: CJ, I saw that Duck Dynasty TV game at the dollar General last night, but I didn't get it - 
it was $40  :Shakeshead:  o nooooo

----------

Perianne (12-23-2013),Pernicious (08-03-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I won't buy Duck Dynasty...I bought Duck Commander....I bet that's what you saw?  Hook up to TV, little rifle, shoot ducks.

----------


## Trinnity

Well, I thought it said DD on it, not DC.

----------

Pernicious (08-03-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

My grandbabies are due here this morning.  It's gonna be one of those days.     They're precious.

----------

Perianne (12-23-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------

Pernicious (08-03-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Heh heh, a good morning thread - great idea. I made it a sticky thread.
> 
> I'm up cleaning and cooking. Working on collards and black-eyed peas. Going to a cousin's house to pick up some sneaky hidden surprise presents that have been stashed there since October. I'm a busy elf.
> 
>  @Perianne @Calypso Jones
> 
> PS: CJ, I saw that Duck Dynasty TV game at the dollar General last night, but I didn't get it - 
> it was $40  o nooooo


Not taking pictures of bones today?

----------


## St James

dammit!! All I did was sleep last night..... after a Death by Chocolate:
Two really cheap brownies nuked for 12 seconds, double choccy ice cream over that  with hard shell cocoa over all of it. I'm done until next year this time.
I usually go prone after I eat that....................

----------

Perianne (12-23-2013)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning PF!! Hope this day finds y'all well and happy. Me, I'm happier than a jackass eating saw briars. A little sore though. I did manage to get some yard work done yesterday between posting here. When I'm posting I am usually taking a break from something else.

----------


## Jets

Good Morning Everyone!  :Headbang:

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning PF!! Another great day ahead. Hope y'all are doing well today. I'm still a bit sore from yard work but I'm almost done with it for a while. Drank a little Jack last night with the wife and my head hurts a bit right now.

----------

Jets (02-22-2014),Perianne (02-22-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

I think a lot of members were drinking last night. I wasn't. I was trying to get my continuing education done.

----------


## DeadEye

> I think a lot of members were drinking last night. I wasn't. I was trying to get my continuing education done.


Good for you! I love to see people set goals and meet them.

----------

Trinnity (02-22-2014)

----------


## usfan

I've been lazing about recovering from another back injury/setback.  Last week something got pinched, & work has been put on hold, & the more behinder i've gotten..   :Smile: 

I got almost a whole hour in of work, yesterday, & got the older boy to help me a bit, but carrying ladders & some tools was all i could do, & put me on my back again.  I was hoping to get to the range today, to do a bit of shooting, but even that looks unlikely.  So, i have a house showing at 11, & probably another aleve later..  my new diet.   :Laughing7: 

Probably no racquetball for me, tomorrow, or hikes with the wife & hound.. just hope for recovery, & wonder on when one of these events will put me down permanently...    :Thinking:

----------

Perianne (02-22-2014)

----------


## Mordent

Crap, I gotta get up and exercise. Ronda rousey fights tonight, though! I love that badass.

----------


## Teutorian

> Crap, I gotta get up and exercise. Ronda rousey fights tonight, though! I love that badass.


I'm really curious how the card does with buy rates. I hope it does well with her headlining it.
Her last fight was amazing.

----------


## Mordent

> I'm really curious how the card does with buy rates. I hope it does well with her headlining it.
> Her last fight was amazing.


I think it will. Every fight she has is more exciting than 80% of the male fights. Women are just plain mean and aggressive in the cage. Plus they grapple on the floor like pythons because they're so flexible. The real question is: can she armbar an Olympic wrestler?

----------


## Teutorian

> I think it will. Every fight she has is more exciting than 80% of the male fights. Women are just plain mean and aggressive in the cage. Plus they grapple on the floor like pythons because they're so flexible. The real question is: can she armbar an Olympic wrestler?


I used to follow MMA a lot more closely than I have for the last three or four years, especially back in the Pride era. After all my favorite fighters started to fall off, like Shogun, Wanderlei, and Hughes, I drifted away from following the sport as closely. I wasn't an avid watcher when Dana announced he was introducing women's competition, but I remember it, and remember being against it.
It just seemed to me to be rather... barbaric. I was expecting the equivalent of high school fight between girls, only in a steel cage.

I have to admit, Ronda completely shattered that misconception. Her last fight was the first women's fight I'd seen and I was really, really impressed.
And yeah, the place was loud. Far more exciting, like you said, than 80% of male fighters. That was honestly the most exciting competition I've seen in a very long time.

She's amazing.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning PF!! Are y'all ready for another day in the jungle? I prolly won't be here much today, I have to do some unexpected plumbing.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning PF!! Took care of the bathtub fixtures yesterday, had some friends over and now I'm back! Do have to split here in a bit but will be back latter. Try and have a joyous day people. Things are not always as bad as they seem.

----------

Jets (02-24-2014),Trinnity (02-24-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Monday morning....back to the same old grind.

----------

DeadEye (02-25-2014),Jets (02-24-2014)

----------


## Jets

Happy Monday Guys.

Wait, that's an oxymoron!  :Wink:

----------

DeadEye (02-25-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning PF!! High of 70 here today. I hope you all are doing well and are prosperous.

----------


## DeadEye

Good Morning PF! It's raining this morning here in the central midlands of South Carolina. I hope all of you have a blessed day.

----------

bajisima (02-26-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Virginia checking in:  Snowing.

----------


## Jets

Live from Lawn Guyland!!!!

Hello Folks, how are you?

----------


## bajisima

> Good Morning PF! It's raining this morning here in the central midlands of South Carolina. I hope all of you have a blessed day.


What part of South Carolina are you in?  My husband has family in the McCormick area.

----------


## DeadEye

> What part of South Carolina are you in?  My husband has family in the McCormick area.


I'm about 2 miles from 378 & I-95 exit outside of Turbeville. I've heard of but can't place McCormick.

----------


## DeadEye

Ok, I see now. Just take 378 all the way. I bet there is some good fishing over there.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Good morning PF!! Took care of the bathtub fixtures yesterday, had some friends over and now I'm back! Do have to split here in a bit but will be back latter. Try and have a joyous day people. Things are not always as bad as they seem.


obviously you aren't reading the news.

----------


## bajisima

> Ok, I see now. Just take 378 all the way. I bet there is some good fishing over there.


Yes they are near Lake Thurmond. They do a lot of fishing!

----------


## DeadEye

> obviously you aren't reading the news.


Not too often. I like to take my propaganda in little doses. Hey, at least I'm not shoveling shit in some backwater. :Laugh:

----------


## DeadEye

Good Morning TPF !!!  :Smiley20:

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye

Good Morning TPF !!  :Smiley20:

----------


## Trinnity

> Good Morning TPF !!


G'morning, big guy!!!! <smooch>

----------

DeadEye (02-28-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (02-28-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> G'morning, big guy!!!! <smooch>


 :Wave:   :Love4:

----------


## Mordent

It's raining in SoCal. I love the sound of rain in the morning.

----------


## DeadEye

Good Morning TPF  :Smiley20:   Are you listening now?

----------


## DeadEye

Good Morning TPF !! No head aches this morning I hope.  :Cool20:

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-03-2014)

----------


## Perianne

Good morning, Lexington, and all the members of thepoliticsforums.  It's cold here, it has snowed/sleeted all night.  But I am safe and warm, as are the ones I love.  We have a lot to be thankful for this third day of March.

May God bless you all.

----------

DeadEye (03-03-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

The storm is just coming in now. Building a fire in the fireplace. Wood on porch. Ready to hunker down.

----------

DeadEye (03-03-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning TPF!!  :Smiley20:  Sorry to hear y'all are in the midst of storms. May the lord bless you and keep you all from harm.

----------

Perianne (03-03-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-04-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning TPF !!  :Smiley20:    Damn! it's cold outside today. They are talking a high in the 30's. So,, I guess y'all are stuck with this old troll for today.

----------


## Trinnity

We got maybe 2" of snow - at the most. Lots of traffic accidents due to ice.

----------


## bajisima

Good morning!  Broke records this morning as the temperature was -5 degrees this morning.  Coldest night recorded in March! Brrr..

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Jets

Need stronger coffee. If it don't put hair in my chest, it ain't cutting it!!!

----------


## usfan

> 


I'm up early, too.. been fighting a sore throat, & worked outside on a roof yesterday.. might do more today.  But i'm already sipping some vodka.. just enough to kill some bugs, but there are probably some beneficial side effects, too.    :Big Grin:   I could use a little pain killer for my back, as well, so it has a double purpose.   :Big Grin: 

Getting old sucks.. you need to sleep to be rested & healthy, but aches, pains, & buzzings in the head keep you awake.   <sigh>..

----------

fyrenza (03-05-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

TELL me about it!

THIS is me, trying to get back to a "normal" day/night schedule,
but I have to get up to throw back an Apple Ale, smoke a cig,
and take a toke,
which is actually one of the best pain-killers I've ever had :

I don't like the TOTAL masking of pain,
because I think that you need to KNOW if it's something really bad,
but the herb takes the edge off of it,
is MAJORLY distracting from it,
and will allow you to do the things that you must,
including SLEEP for semi-extended periods.

Unlike the pharmaceuticals, it's not addictive,
and you actually CAN "function,"
albeit between laughing fits over the hilarity of ...
well, just about EVERYTHING.

----------

DeadEye (03-05-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

I'm going to go fix myself a cup of coffee!

----------


## usfan

> TELL me about it!
> 
> THIS is me, trying to get back to a "normal" day/night schedule,
> but I have to get up to throw back an Apple Ale, smoke a cig,
> and take a toke,
> which is actually one of the best pain-killers I've ever had :
> 
> I don't like the TOTAL masking of pain,
> because I think that you need to KNOW if it's something really bad,
> ...


I'm not into any chemical solutions.. or very rarely.  I don't even like to take aspirin or aleve.  I seldom take pain killers, even if they are prescribed.  I want to know what's going on, & having it masked is a false sense of security.  and because i drink in moderation, little is needed for me to get a buzz.  Very seldom do i drink more than one or 2 in a day.

My back pain has been with me for years.  I'm one of the oppressed proletariat, & have worked hard, physically, all my  life.  I have the typical construction worker's bad back..   :Frown:   But i wear a back brace, rest it if i over do things, & try to stay active... as though i have a choice!   :Big Grin:

----------

DeadEye (03-05-2014),Matalese (03-06-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good Morning TPF !!  :Smiley20:   Rain today so I'll just hang around here for a while. Sorry to hear about the pains. I'm old and have them too but what can ya do? I sometimes take pain killers but most of the time I just burn one. I wish you all the best and may our lord bless you and keep you and yours from harm. Good day !!

----------


## Calypso Jones

a shot of shine?

----------


## DeadEye

> a shot of shine?


That or some good bourbon can help.

----------


## Matalese

Well the darn cat woke us up this morning, I have no idea what his little problems are. It's pouring rain and the Stumpy has to pee. He'll just have to cross his knees for a bit papa made the coffee so we're just gonna lay here a catch up on the news. I have arthritis in my spine. I feel best in the morning, I think my chronic back pain is work related. Lots of gentle stretching help.  :Coffee2:

----------

DeadEye (03-06-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Awwwwww poor Stumpy!!! I wish I could come over and take him out for you.

----------


## Matalese

> Awwwwww poor Stumpy!!! I wish I could come over and take him out for you.


He won't go. He hates hates hates the rain. Umbrellas don't work for him either.

----------


## Trinnity

Oh my goodness!

I'd stand out in a hurricane or snowstorm if it was the only way I could go pee.

God bless his little heart!

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning TPF !!  :Smiley20:

----------

fyrenza (03-06-2014),Matalese (03-06-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm trying to keep a low profile this am.   I guess this just goes to exemplify the communication difficulties between the sexes.  The Captain had gotten hit with oil last week on one of his best fishing/hunting shirts.  Well...I would not exactly call it his BEST, more like his favorite and warmest.  So.   he wanted me to try to salvage it. Well I tried to no avail.  It's still noticeably, I mean NOTICEABLY stained.   Yesterday he tells me, you can go ahead and get rid of that shirt.   This is earth shattering since the Captain is not one to give up on a piece of clothing.   Well.   I decided to let the dog have it and I cut the buttons off...yes, I did, cause I thought, I could use these nice buttons on some of his other shirts when he loses a button on one or the other.  Then threw it on the floor in the laundry room for Belle to make it her own.   So far, so good.

He comes in a couple hours later.   He says, the shirt in the laundry room is not the shirt.  I'm not sure if he has figured it out yet.    Here's the deal.  Don't tell me something like that and leave a shirt of the SAME COLOR, lying around in the vicinity where you told me that I could get rid of it.

----------

bajisima (03-06-2014),DeadEye (03-06-2014),fyrenza (03-06-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> I'm trying to keep a low profile this am.   I guess this just goes to exemplify the communication difficulties between the sexes.  The Captain had gotten hit with oil last week on one of his best fishing/hunting shirts.  Well...I would not exactly call it his BEST, more like his favorite and warmest.  So.   he wanted me to try to salvage it. Well I tried to no avail.  It's still noticeably, I mean NOTICEABLY stained.   Yesterday he tells me, you can go ahead and get rid of that shirt.   This is earth shattering since the Captain is not one to give up on a piece of clothing.   Well.   I decided to let the dog have it and I cut the buttons off...yes, I did, cause I thought, I could use these nice buttons on some of his other shirts when he loses a button on one or the other.  Then threw it on the floor in the laundry room for Belle to make it her own.   So far, so good.
> 
> He comes in a couple hours later.   He says, the shirt in the laundry room is not the shirt.  I'm not sure if he has figured it out yet.    Here's the deal.  Don't tell me something like that and leave a shirt of the SAME COLOR, lying around in the vicinity where you told me that I could get rid of it.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Calypso Jones

well....this is almost as bad as the time I put out beautiful little decorated dog cookies for my puppy-girl on a pretty little dish and left it on the counter so I could give them to her as treats.    He came in and saw them......and ate them.     I never said a word.

----------

fyrenza (03-06-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

oh snap x2  :Biglaugh:

----------


## DeadEye

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   Hey, I've eat homemade dog biscuits and they were great with coffee!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye

> 


Now tell me, doesn't that look tasty?   :Coffee2:

----------


## Calypso Jones

yes but mine had icing.

----------


## Trinnity

:Smilie Thud:

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Trinnity

Dunkin Donuts French Cruller, or GTFO. Nothing else is that ^ good.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning TPF !! Got going late this morning. I was up late discussing pot and liberty.

----------

fyrenza (03-07-2014)

----------


## bajisima

> Dunkin Donuts French Cruller, or GTFO. Nothing else is that ^ good.


Oh yum!  Our local DD skimps on the icing...boo

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Trinnity

:Hello:   :Coffee2:

----------

fyrenza (03-08-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning TPF !! A great day to be outside, sunny and 70.   :Smiley20:

----------

fyrenza (03-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Overcast here, 63°, and we're expecting rain and thunder storms later,

but we NEED the rain, so it's all good!

----------


## bajisima

Warm here today, going to be close to 50.  However, they are beginning to talk about another huge snowstorm for the northeast..

----------


## sparsely

Good morning everybody!  :Smile: 
Supposed to be nice weather today. High of 76, only 10% chance of rain...continuing the job hunt, so wish me luck.
As much as it within your power, have a happy Monday!

----------

bajisima (03-10-2014)

----------


## bajisima

> Good morning everybody! 
> Supposed to be nice weather today. High of 76, only 10% chance of rain...continuing the job hunt, so wish me luck.
> As much as it within your power, have a happy Monday!



What kind of job are you looking for?

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning TPF !!  :Smiley20:   Beautiful day in the 70's. Got things to do today and I will be talking with yuins latter.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning TPR !!   :Smiley20:   I hope today finds you all well and happy.

----------


## sparsely

howdy, y'all!
gorgeous day in east texas
lucy in the sky in 5...4...3...

----------

Max Rockatansky (03-13-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning y'all !! Yesterday was scary and I'll tell y'all about in the random conversation thread. I hope you all are well and happy.

----------


## DeadEye

Good Morning my friends !! Sunny and 70 today. I think I will prep the mower today and turn some compost. I hope you all are doing well and may our lord bless you and keep you all safe from harm.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> All  you humpers enjoy, but it's Monday for me.  Working today through Saturday.


You call that work?

----------


## Trinnity

Yay. American Horror Story: Freak Show comes on tonight. Can't wait.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Started my morning off driving my new car.  Now that it's finally light outside... got some pics.
> 
> Awww, ain't she cute?


I think you did well.

I'd have picked another brand...but the price range is appropriate.  Guys (and more and more, women, too) who drive those huge, butched-out, chrome-abuse new pick-em-ups; the ones that cost more than houses did a generation ago...they lose more in DEPRECIATION, the moment they leave the dealership, than that car SELLS for.

A car is, at the end of the day, just transportation.  People buy expensive ones as theater; who want to BE SEEN in a typecast vehicle - off-road cars that'll never be taken off concrete; pickup trucks with nary a scratch in their five-year-old beds - but in the end, an old fart in a sports car is still an old fart.  

A woman with four kids, who traded off the minivan for an SUV, is still a mother of four - no matter how much she wants to pretend she's Lara Croft.

So...reliable transportation with a warranty and a new-car smell.  Enjoy!

----------

DeadEye (10-22-2014),smartmouthwoman (10-22-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Yay. American Horror Story: Freak Show comes on tonight. Can't wait.


Not anything like the movie Freaks, is it?  Luv that classic...

WE ACCEPT HER,  WE ACCEPT HER, ONE OF US, ONE OF US.

----------


## Trinnity

I dunno, Smarty. But AHC has had 3 other seasons:

Murder House
Asylum
Coven

 It's always well written, uses _mostly_ the same actors, and is like no other series on television.

----------

DeadEye (10-22-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> I dunno, Smarty. But AHC has had 3 other seasons:
> 
> Murder House
> Asylum
> Coven
> 
>  It's always well written, uses _mostly_ the same actors, and is like no other series on television.


The wife and I have been watching on netflix. Some really sick minds at work with those writers.

----------


## fyrenza

GOOD morn-ERNOO-ving to y'all!

(I just got up.  :Frown:  )

COOL!!!  I'm JUST getting ready
(probably tonight, in fact ~ I'll be "well rested," eh?)
to START that series,

and I'm really looking forward to it!

...


Oh, yeah.


SPARkle, spARKle, SPArkle

----------

DeadEye (10-22-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> The wife and I have been watching on netflix. Some really sick minds at work with those writers.


yeah

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You call that work?


It's a grind.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The wife and I have been watching on netflix. Some really sick minds at work with those writers.


Agreed, but _great_ stuff.  I think this season is better than 2 and 3.  The first season was awesome.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning... time to get all dressed up and face the day.  Let's hit it.

----------

DeadEye (10-23-2014),fyrenza (10-23-2014),goosey (10-23-2014)

----------


## goosey

It's goodnight from me!

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> It's goodnight from me!


Party animal?

----------


## fyrenza



----------

goosey (10-23-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I going for a third mug of java. This rain makes me sleepy.

----------


## DeadEye

good morning  :Yawn:

----------


## Trinnity

Coffee with powdered milk. Yuck, but better than no coffee. Darn kids drank all the milk.  :Geez:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Coffee with powdered milk. Yuck, but better than no coffee. Darn kids drank all the milk.


I've been working in Mexico for the past two months and next month.  No cream, just powdered creamer.   It's okay, but not my favorite.

----------


## Trinnity

It won't kill me.

----------


## fyrenza

> It won't kill me.


There is, INDEED, an UpSide to EVERYTHING, eh?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## goosey

Good moaning. Scrambled eggs now  :Smiley20:

----------

fyrenza (10-23-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, folks.  Welcome to Friday!  Watch where you're flying today!

----------


## DeadEye



----------

smartmouthwoman (10-24-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Yi HAWWW!!!  The _ONE_ day of the week I can beat @smartmouthwoman!

----------

DeadEye (10-25-2014),smartmouthwoman (10-25-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good day!

----------

fyrenza (10-25-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

fyrenza (10-25-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to a lazy Saturday!  (At least I hope it is!)

----------

DeadEye (10-25-2014),fyrenza (10-25-2014),Max Rockatansky (10-27-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning... it's Moanday.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good morning!  I'm off for a few days.  Going to the gym for a few hours then some yard work. 

Have a great day!

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning y'all. We had a great weekend watching football and cooking.

----------


## Trinnity

Ah, Monday. Coffee in hand.

----------


## JustPassinThru

It is not a good morning.

Called at 4.  I was kinda expecting it; so, no biggie there.  Get to work at 6; go downstairs to the lockers to get my duffle with all my rulebooks and radio and gear...bend down to pick it up...and my back goes out.

I can barely walk.  The boss actually carried my duffle to my truck for me...that wasn't the strangest part of this.  Seeing me get it OUT and through my front DOOR...would have been a hoot.

And here I am - off work.  Don't know what's going on with my back.  Off to Urgent Care in a few hours.

This is not good.  I hope it's not the beginning of the end of my working life...

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Probably just a muscle spasm, JPT.  You'll be good as new in no time .

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Probably just a muscle spasm, JPT.  You'll be good as new in no time .


I hope so.  

Damage to my record at work, though...is considerable.  Missing work like that, is a major sin; and getting ill/injured while ON the job, unforgivable.

There was no choice.  Even if I'd been able to get up on the locomotive, I was the junior man on this job...my first task would have been to crawl up and down on cars to unhook handbrakes.  It was a heavy train; the rail is wet and it's forty in town.  Probably snowing up north-east of here near Coeur d'Alene.  Heavy train; greasy rail...means the possibility of a coupler-knuckle breaking is pretty high.  And it would be MY job to carry that seventy-pound casting back a mile to change it.

With a bad back?  KNOWING there was an issue before I left the terminal?  That's TEN TIMES the offense.

Off to the Urgent Care joint soon.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I'm off work for a week.

Not that it's gonna be a vacation.  Not even a party...no booze; interferes with the medicine I've been given.

I think I'm allowed to sleep, though.

----------


## Trinnity

Hang in there....

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I hope so.  
> 
> Damage to my record at work, though...is considerable.  Missing work like that, is a major sin; and getting ill/injured while ON the job, unforgivable.
> 
> There was no choice.  Even if I'd been able to get up on the locomotive, I was the junior man on this job...my first task would have been to crawl up and down on cars to unhook handbrakes.  It was a heavy train; the rail is wet and it's forty in town.  Probably snowing up north-east of here near Coeur d'Alene.  Heavy train; greasy rail...means the possibility of a coupler-knuckle breaking is pretty high.  And it would be MY job to carry that seventy-pound casting back a mile to change it.
> 
> With a bad back?  KNOWING there was an issue before I left the terminal?  That's TEN TIMES the offense.
> 
> Off to the Urgent Care joint soon.


Which is why Unions support the rights of workers.  

I was raised in the Merit System (Military brat) and worked in the Merit System (Military active duty), but in my present career have seen both the merits and faults of unions.  In your case, a union would have helped prevent you from being thrown on the tracks for having a medical issue.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Which is why Unions support the rights of workers.  
> 
> I was raised in the Merit System (Military brat) and worked in the Merit System (Military active duty), but in my present career have seen both the merits and faults of unions.  In your case, a union would have helped prevent you from being thrown on the tracks for having a medical issue.


Did I mention we're a Union Shop?

The Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers is one of the oldest unions in the nation.  I'm tempted to say, one of the most USELESS, as well...but that's hard to prove; there's plenty of competition for THAT title.  The BLE (now the BLET, and part of the Teamsters since 2003) is in the pocket of the various railroad companies - and has been for at LEAST a generation.

This company is actually one of the more humane railroads in terms of employee relations.  The Washington Companies, the parent organization, is controlled by the family of the founder, Dennis Washington.  Before purchasing this piece of railroad from the Burlington Northern in 1987, the Washington companies were smallish, based in construction, sales of construction equipment, small-scale design and engineering of mining and excavation projects.

So, they still have the human touch.

Nevertheless and be that as it may...the railroad industry is unforgiving about missing work.  The transportation industry in general, frankly.  And there's reasons for that - as the company gets softer, the rank-and-file push harder.  Didn't matter when there was minimal cost to keep a no-show employee on the rosters; when there was no insurance costs (no work for the month, no coverage that month, used to be the rule) - but those times are gone and there is expense and liabilities.

I see their point - but there's nothing I can do about this back.  And frankly, I'm starting to wonder if I'll hold together long enough to be able to retire.

----------


## fyrenza

You aren't looking to Live Like A King, though,

and if you can afford the basic comforts that you need,

other opportunities could present themselves for what I think of as Side Money,
for the actual luxury items.

Forcing yourself to hurt yourself,
perhaps even putting yourself into an early grave,
makes no sense ~

what happens to all that you've saved,
in hopes of having a relaxed life at the end of working?

You won't be taking it with you, I promise.

----------

DeadEye (10-28-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Take THIS, @smartmouthwoman!  :



For everyone else?  :

----------

DeadEye (10-28-2014),smartmouthwoman (10-28-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning (as opposed to goodnight, fyrenza... you cheated!)

Happy Tuesday!

----------

fyrenza (10-28-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Rats.  Another day of no rain.  We're definitely in drought conditions.  My Blue Bonnets only lasted about two weeks last spring and they are late coming up this month.

----------

fyrenza (10-28-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Morning, Max.  Yeah, we can definitely use some rain.  Maybe all the tears from last night's game will help.   :Frown:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Morning, Max.  Yeah, we can definitely use some rain.  Maybe all the tears from last night's game will help.


Tough hit on Romo last night.

Still one of my favorites:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Tough hit on Romo last night.
> 
> Still one of my favorites:


Everybody always gets psyched for the Cowboys.  At least we didn't get beat as bad as the Packers.   :Wink:

----------

Max Rockatansky (10-28-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:

----------


## JustPassinThru

Rolled out of bed today (literally; couldn't get out in the normal way) and hit the pill bottle.

Hydrocodone for the screaming back.  This is frightening.

Now it's kicking in; pain's settling; I've got a long day ahead.  You peeps are gonna have to keep me amused.

I'm counting on you...don't let me down!

----------

fyrenza (10-28-2014),smartmouthwoman (10-29-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

*Coffee. Thank you to the coffee goddess for it.*  :Love7:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, good people.  Time to get upright and start moving.  Coffee's on... Rise & shine.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning you humpers! let's get this party started!!

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Party?  Where????

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Trick or Treat.

Oh wait, that's tomorrow.  Happy Thursday... rise and shine.

----------

fyrenza (10-30-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Trick or Treat.
> 
> Oh wait, that's tomorrow.  Happy Thursday... rise and shine.
> 
> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14...89c3a344c8.jpg


Happy Thursday.  Off to work today.  Unfortunately, I'll be in Springfield, MO for Halloween.

----------

fyrenza (10-30-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Happy Thursday.  Off to work today.  Unfortunately, I'll be in Springfield, MO for Halloween.


Morning, Max.  I bet they have candy in Springfield.  Got your costume ready?

----------

fyrenza (10-30-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Morning, Max.  I bet they have candy in Springfield.  Got your costume ready?


Yes!  I'm dressed as an American worker.   :Smile:

----------

fyrenza (10-30-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Yes!  I'm dressed as an American worker.


Ahhh, sombrero, long sleeve work shirt and leaf blower.  Got it.

"Hey little boy... want some candy?"   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

fyrenza (10-30-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (10-30-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman



----------


## DeadEye

Good morning y'all

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Ahhh, sombrero, long sleeve work shirt and leaf blower.  Got it.
> 
> "Hey little boy... want some candy?"


LOL.  Not quite.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and Happy Halloween.   Time to get those costumes on and score some candy!



Mmmm, candygirls...

----------


## Trinnity

Good morning. I'm up early. Must must coffee.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Must must?

Here here...

----------


## Trinnity

Oh, I love that cup, Smartie. Beautiful.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good morning and Happy Halloween!

I'm enjoying my second cup of coffee and a granola bar now, but soon off to work.

----------

DeadEye (10-31-2014),smartmouthwoman (10-31-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

How long would you last in a horror movie?

http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/how...-movie/6dr6e2/

You would last 65 minutes in a horror movie, you are the

 Hero's Significant Other.

It's just you and your boo left, running for your lives. How romantic would if be if you both made it out together? Unfortunately, you trip over a root in the woods and sprain your ankle. The villain grabs you out of nowhere, giving your sweetie time to escape

----------


## DeadEye

Good day!

----------


## Trinnity

76 minutes.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> How long would you last in a horror movie?
> 
> http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/how...-movie/6dr6e2/
> 
> You would last 65 minutes in a horror movie, you are the
> 
>  Hero's Significant Other.
> 
> It's just you and your boo left, running for your lives. How romantic would if be if you both made it out together? Unfortunately, you trip over a root in the woods and sprain your ankle. The villain grabs you out of nowhere, giving your sweetie time to escape


Same but 68 minutes.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Lots of young ladies dressed up at work for Halloween but, unfortunately, nothing slutty.  Cowgirls, Minnie the Mouse, loud clothes, etc.

----------


## Trinnity

Aw...
here's a supplement for you.

----------

DeadEye (10-31-2014),Max Rockatansky (10-31-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Aw...
> here's a supplement for you.


Much more to my liking!

----------


## goosey

It's Saturday  6.16 am  . I'm wondering if I should chance an interaction with humanity to go clothes shopping.

----------


## DeadEye

> How long would you last in a horror movie?
> 
> http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/how...-movie/6dr6e2/
> 
> You would last 65 minutes in a horror movie, you are the
> 
>  Hero's Significant Other.
> 
> It's just you and your boo left, running for your lives. How romantic would if be if you both made it out together? Unfortunately, you trip over a root in the woods and sprain your ankle. The villain grabs you out of nowhere, giving your sweetie time to escape


83 minutes, I was the lone survivor.

You did it! The killer is dead. Somehow, you've escaped with your life.  While your friends were busy ignoring obvious danger and running around  abandoned hospitals in the dark, you kept it together. Now, all that's  left is moving on with your life - until the sequel in two years...

----------

fyrenza (11-01-2014),smartmouthwoman (11-01-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

You and me, @Anonymous ~ I'd last 86 mins and be the lone survivor, too!

----------

DeadEye (11-01-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Good morning, y'all.

----------

DeadEye (11-01-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning. Chilly in Big D this morning.  Brrrrrr.  



Look, I shaved my legs

----------

DeadEye (11-01-2014),fyrenza (11-01-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

I'd say your razor is a bit sharp there, dearie. <yikes>

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good morning!  About 25F in Springfield, MO.   Glad I brought a coat!

----------


## fyrenza

> Good morning!  About 25F in Springfield, MO.   Glad I brought a coat!


A _COAT_???

I'd be needing one of those Sub-Zero Arctic Full-Coverage *SUITS*​!

----------


## Trinnity

We went to the local homecoming game last night. My older son was in the half  time thingy. We have 3 high schools in my county - the regular high school (king and queen) the New Tech (computer focused) high school (duke and duchess), and the Early College high school (Emperor and Empress). My son was elected as the Early College hs Emperor. I'm so proud. He got a fairly nice crown out of it...all metal  with a padded cloth inside for a comfort fit. He even gets to keep it. The team won, 24-0.

Go Eagles!

----------

DeadEye (11-01-2014),Max Rockatansky (11-01-2014),smartmouthwoman (11-01-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Tell him :



from me,

and you SHOULD be proud!!!

Smart AND Popular ~ an unbeatable combination!

THAT apple didn't fall far from the trees.

----------

DeadEye (11-01-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Good morning!  About 25F in Springfield, MO.   Glad I brought a coat!


42 in Dallas, Max.    Dragging out the parkas as we speak.

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-01-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> You and me, @Anonymous ~ I'd last 86 mins and be the lone survivor, too!


You and me baby make a great team. No killer stands a chance.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> 42 in Dallas, Max.    Dragging out the parkas as we speak.


Still breezy down there?

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning! Cold and rainy today. Perfect for staying inside watching football and cooking stew.

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-01-2014),smartmouthwoman (11-01-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Beautiful morning .... got to get out there and mow the lawn........... wife suggested.    :Yesmaster:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Still breezy down there?


No, the wind stopped.  Beautiful day here. .. just cold.  When you coming home?

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-02-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Good morning! Cold and rainy today. Perfect for staying inside watching football and cooking stew.


Stew here too, A.  First cold snap, gotta have stew and cornbread, eh?    :Wink:

----------

DeadEye (11-01-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Stew here too, A.  First cold snap, gotta have stew and cornbread, eh?


Yes, cornbread.

----------

smartmouthwoman (11-01-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Guess we missed this one.

Was a nice evening, even kinda warm...55 when I went to bed.

It's 40 outside now; skies clear...but the sun is just peeking up.  That's what it's like, living so close to the Time Zone.  It's now black outside until almost 8.

Do we monkey with the clocks tonight?...or in a week?

----------


## usfan

it's a bit chilly here, too.. got down to 60 last night!  We cannot take this brutal, arctic weather, so are headed to la jolla today, to spend a few days with the daughter & grandson..   :Laughing7: 

I think most of the country changes back to regular time this sunday.. here in az we don't do that clock juggling, so i don't follow it closely.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> No, the wind stopped.  Beautiful day here. .. just cold.  When you coming home?


Good!  Sunday night, the off for two days and back out again.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Up early for a Sunday.  Darn time change.

Good morning,  y'all.   Who's awake in this joint?

----------

DeadEye (11-02-2014),Max Rockatansky (11-02-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I'm up, but out the door soon.  Currently a long work day planned, won't be home until about 2000 but I'm trying to change that to an earlier Happy Hour.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Poor baby.  Dress warm!

Who wants breakfast?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Poor baby.  Dress warm!
> 
> Who wants breakfast?


Why hasn't that ever happened to me?

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Why hasn't that ever happened to me?


Some lousy cop prob stopped your girl before she got to you.

Darn the luck.   :Wink:

----------

Virgil Jones (11-02-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Yawn:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to a brand new week.



Breakfast?

----------

DeadEye (11-03-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good morning.  Annual physical for me today.  Nothing to eat or drink but black coffee and the event will be topped off with a finger wave.  Ugh!

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Black coffee for Max.  Guess I should be having carrots since I've got an eye doctor appt later today.  *squints*

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Black coffee for Max.  Guess I should be having carrots since I've got an eye doctor appt later today.  *squints*


Getting your eyes dilated too? 

I'll bring a snack.  They draw blood first and then I get to eat.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

I'm sure dilation will be part of the exam.  Once he gets me in there, he knows he better do everything necessary cuz once I leave I won't come back for a yr.  The drops, then waiting... hate that part    :Frown:

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:  first frost today!

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and happy election day!

----------


## Mr. P

I voted.  Good morning everyone.

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-04-2014),smartmouthwoman (11-04-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I voted.  Good morning everyone.


Good!

What state?

I voted last week in early voting.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Getting your eyes dilated too? 
> 
> I'll bring a snack.  They draw blood first and then I get to eat.


Max, you might be interested to know they've got a new machine that eliminates the need to dilate ones eyes.  Of course it costs more ($30) that 'ins won't pay'.... so it's your choice.  Pay up or sit around for an hr, then go home blurry.  LOL, I paid up.   :Wink:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Max, you might be interested to know they've got a new machine that eliminates the need to dilate ones eyes.  Of course it costs more ($30) that 'ins won't pay'.... so it's your choice.  Pay up or sit around for an hr, then go home blurry.  LOL, I paid up.


LOL.  I'd rather spend the 30 bucks on ammo.   Not blurry, but definitely light sensitive.  I wear extra dark sunglasses when I go to the eye doctor.

----------


## Mr. P

> Good!
> 
> What state?
> 
> I voted last week in early voting.


Kentucky.  We have McConnell vs Alison Lundergan Slimes.  I voted for the least offensive candidate, McConnell.

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-04-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Can't wait to vote. I'm picking up my older son from early college. He's voting for the first time today, and I can tell ya - he's not voting for any democrats. He and I agree they're communists and commie wannabees. 

Good morning!

<coffee>

----------

Mr. P (11-04-2014)

----------


## BTM

Headed out to vote. Then back to work.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, good people.  You too, LH.   Welcome to humpday... let's celebrate, shall we?   :Wink:

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

Max Rockatansky (11-05-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good Morning.  In my Email:


*You made this possible.**

Because of the support of patriots just like you, we have finally taken back the U.S. Senate, fired Harry Reid, and made Barack Obama a lame duck president!!!

This is a historic night. And the credit goes to you.

For the better part of a year, the Tea Party Patriots Citizens Fund has been fighting relentlessly to elect Constitutional Tea Party conservatives to the U.S. House and Senate, and it all paid off tonight.

But none of this would have been possible without the generous, unwavering support of our nationwide grassroots support network.

Divine, whether you volunteered, spread the word on social media, talked with friends and family about liberty and limited government - and especially if you supported us financially - on behalf of all of us here at the TPP Citizens Fund, thank you.

Your support made it possible for us to:

- Talk with 100,000 voters face-to-face at their homes
- Make 42,000 live phone calls
- Make over 2.4 million get-out-the-vote robo-calls into eight key states
- Send over 58 million emails in support of our endorsed candidates
- Make over 100 million voter contacts on radio, TV, and in the mail
- And much, much more.

When we launched the TPP Citizens Fund almost two years ago, we did so with the express intention of disrupting the political establishment and ending "business as usual" in Washington.

This year, with countless hours of hard work and the generous support of patriots like you, we have made amazing strides toward accomplishing that goal.

But our work isn't done yet.

Right now, the runoff campaign is already beginning in Louisiana. 

Ruling class liberal candidate Mary Landrieu is going to fight hard to keep this seat in Democratic hands so she can continue voting for Barack Obama's reckless tax-and-spend, big government policies.

We can't let her get away with it. We have to defeat this liberal.

Divine, I'm sure you're dead-tired from months and months of non-stop campaign action.

I know I certainly am.

But this election is going into overtime whether we like it or not. And I can't bear the thought of losing this runoff and tripping over the finish line.

I'm huddling with my team right now to develop our plan of action for Louisiana. I'll have that information to you very soon.

But right now, I want to ask you to help us get a jump-start on this runoff campaign by making a generous contribution of $5, $10, $25, or whatever you can possibly afford right now.

We're nearing the end of a fantastic year for our movement. We have done amazing things together.

And with your help, we intend to finish strong.

**DONATE**

Thank you again for all of your help and support this year, Divine.

May God bless America and the Tea Party movement!

For Liberty,

Jenny Beth Martin 
Chairman 
Tea Party Patriots Citizens Fund

*

----------


## fyrenza

They call you "_DIVINE_"???

Methinks someone made a bit more than just a financial donation ...

----------


## sotmfs

Good morning folks.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning y'all !

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> They call you "_DIVINE_"???
> 
> Methinks someone made a bit more than just a financial donation ...


I'm rather saintly among the faithful.

----------

fyrenza (11-07-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to whatever the hell day it is...

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good morning!   "Tuesday" for me, although I do go home tonight, I leave again tomorrow for 3 days.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.  Finally Friday!

----------

DeadEye (11-07-2014),fyrenza (11-07-2014),Max Rockatansky (11-07-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:

----------

fyrenza (11-07-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

:Hello:

----------


## Mordent

I'm nekkid in bed with Curvy Goddess!!!!!

----------

DeadEye (11-07-2014)

----------


## Ginger

> I'm nekkid in bed with Curvy Goddess!!!!!


Holy shit. I heard you say that from internet miles away. 


can I watch?

----------

Mordent (11-07-2014)

----------


## Mordent

> Holy shit. I heard you say that from internet miles away. 
> 
> 
> can I watch?


I'd have to run that by CG and she's up making coffee now...   =)

----------


## curvy_goddess

> I'd have to run that by CG and she's up making coffee now...   =)


Um.

----------


## Mordent

> Um.


Yum!

----------


## curvy_goddess

> Yum!


Haha I doubt they want to hear this!!

----------


## goosey

I'm going back to bed. I woke up at 12am because I went to bed in the afternoon due to an extremely physical day.

 Ty to @fyrenza for the funny pics thread.

----------

fyrenza (11-07-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

would've posted this, earlier, but i was hiding under @Mordent & @curvy_goddess' bed, and i thought they'd NEVAH get up!

----------

DeadEye (11-08-2014),goosey (11-07-2014),Mordent (11-07-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good Saturday morning.

----------


## Trinnity

hey, that's my bacon   :Angry20:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Here ya go, trinn.. grow you some more.

----------


## Trinnity

You let me know when that little fella's ripe for skinning, k? I'll gladly wait.

----------

smartmouthwoman (11-08-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

We need to figure out a way to combine bacon and pie. Hmmmm

----------


## Figaro

"Good" Obama`s morning after. Hangover...
156018_600.jpg

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Max Rockatansky (11-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

After feeling FAB, last night,

I'm a little hungover, this morning.

I feel like Garfield looks!

----------

Mordent (11-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good morning!  Got in late last night and have a full day today of gym, medical appointments and shopping.

----------


## fyrenza

AND

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-11-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Hail to our vets! God bless you.

----------

fyrenza (11-11-2014),Max Rockatansky (11-11-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I gotta go make coffee.

----------

DeadEye (11-11-2014),fyrenza (11-11-2014),goosey (11-11-2014),Max Rockatansky (11-11-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

20 quotes for or about veterans.

http://www.latintimes.com/veterans-d...ank-vet-274015
1. "The battle, sir, is not to the strong alone; it is to the vigilant, the active, the brave..."  Patrick Henry

2. "You have made us so proud. The whole nation is in awe of your. The entire country salutes you. I am very fortunate to know a person like you. Happy Veterans Day."

3. "The brave souls are gone, but they can never be forgotten. On Veterans Day, lets remember and salute their courage."

4. "A young man who does not have what it takes to perform military service is not likely to have what it takes to make a living."  John F. Kennedy

5. "While rejoicing and basking in the glory of your country, dont forget to say a silence thank you to all those brave warriors who made it possible. Have a great Veterans Day."

6. "Valor is a gift. Those having it never know for sure whether they have it till the test comes. And those having it in one test never know for sure if they will have it when the next test comes."  Napoleon Bonaparte

7. "But fame is theirs - and future days On pillar'd brass shall tell their praise; Shall tell - when cold neglect is dead  "These for their country fought and bled.""  Philip Freneau

8. "Soldiers are men... most apt for all manner of services and best able to support and endure the infinite toils and continual hazards of war."  Henry Knyvett

9. "They fought fearlessly for the national pride. They served till the last breath. We salute and respect the spirit, that binds our nation together."

10. "Courage is almost a contradiction in terms. It means a strong desire to live taking the form of readiness to die."  G. K. Chesterton

11. *The Things That Make a Soldier Great:* Endanger but that humble street whereon his children run, You make a soldier of the man who never bore a gun. What is it through the battle smoke the valiant soldier sees?  Edgar Guest

12. "The willingness with which our young people are likely to serve in any war, no matter how justified, shall be directly proportional to how they perceive veterans of early wars were treated and appreciated by our nation."  George Washington

13. "Today is the day to salute all those who have given up their lives for the sake of the country. Let us, in unison, promise to be responsible citizens for the betterment of our country. Have a Happy Veterans Day."

14. "People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf."  George Orwell

15. "Thats what it takes to be a hero, a little gem of innocence inside you that makes you want to believe that there still exists a right and wrong, that decency will somehow triumph in the end."  Lise Hand

16. "My heroes are those who risk their lives every day to protect our world and make it a better place--police, firefighters, and members of our armed forces."  Sydney Sheldon

17. "They cared, not for themselves, but for the nation. Lets salute them, on Veterans Day."

18. "On this Veterans Day, let us remember the service of our veterans, and let us renew our national promise to fulfill our sacred obligations to our veterans and their families who have sacrificed so much so that we can live free."  Dan Lipinski

19. "Are they dead that yet speak louder than we can speak, and a more universal language? Are they dead that yet act? Are they dead that yet move upon society and inspire the people with nobler motives and more heroic patriotism?"  Henry Ward Beecher

20. "Everybody celebrates when a war is won, but hardly anybody remembers the soldiers who sacrificed their lives and their families so that the country could be safe. Nothing ever will be sufficient enough to thank them for all they have done. Happy Veterans Day."

----------

DeadEye (11-11-2014),fyrenza (11-11-2014),Mr. P (11-11-2014),smartmouthwoman (11-11-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.  Happy Veterans Day.  Thanks to all of you who served. 
http://www.noisyroom.net/blog/vetsday2014.jpg

----------

DeadEye (11-11-2014),fyrenza (11-11-2014),Max Rockatansky (11-11-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:  May all of us take the time to say happy Veterans day for without men/women willing to sacrifice all our nation would not exist.

vetsday2014.jpg

----------

fyrenza (11-11-2014)

----------


## goosey

Mmm I just polished off a chicken carcass. I'm missing it already.  I suppose it's too late to be recycled as soup when it's already cooked.  :Frown: 

Im buying more on  Friday.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.  Welcome to a Wednesday that feels like a Monday.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good morning!  First hard freeze of the season.  Currently 30F.  Tomorrow's low will be 28.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:  any of you started humping yet?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Good morning  any of you started humping yet?


I'm waiting until closer to lunch.

----------

DeadEye (11-12-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Like a nooner, but it's sooner?   :Wink:

----------

DeadEye (11-12-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Like a nooner, but it's sooner?


Some people like to have dessert _before_ the meal. 

http://www.redorbit.com/news/health/...weight-091212/
_I was told when I was a kid that you didnt want to eat your dessert first because it will spoil your dinner. Then, later in life, someone explained that you should always eat your dessert first in case you die before dinner. Now, new research indicates that there is a compromise.

Researchers wrote in the Journal of Consumer Research that eating dessert before you chow down on your steak dinner might actually help control your diet.

Although self-control is typically viewed as a battle between willpower and desire, consumers can´t rely entirely on willpower to control their eating. They also need to create situations that will make them lose interest in food. One way is to keep better track of the quantity of unhealthy foods they eat, the authors wrote in the journal.

Consumers who successfully controlled their diet during the study ate fewer unhealthy foods because they are satisfied sooner. In other words, eating that cookie beforehand might just give you the self control you need to help you not eat all those french fries._

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Some people like to have dessert _before_ the meal. 
> 
> http://www.redorbit.com/news/health/...weight-091212/
> _I was told when I was a kid that you didnt want to eat your dessert first because it will spoil your dinner. Then, later in life, someone explained that you should always eat your dessert first in case you die before dinner. Now, new research indicates that there is a compromise.
> 
> Researchers wrote in the Journal of Consumer Research that eating dessert before you chow down on your steak dinner might actually help control your diet.
> 
> Although self-control is typically viewed as a battle between willpower and desire, consumers can´t rely entirely on willpower to control their eating. They also need to create situations that will make them lose interest in food. One way is to keep better track of the quantity of unhealthy foods they eat, the authors wrote in the journal.
> 
> Consumers who successfully controlled their diet during the study ate fewer unhealthy foods because they are satisfied sooner. In other words, eating that cookie beforehand might just give you the self control you need to help you not eat all those french fries._


Too much.... candy.... will rot your teeth.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, early birds.  Time to rise & shine!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good morning, America!

----------

DeadEye (11-13-2014),smartmouthwoman (11-13-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:  This is over the hump day. It's down hill from here.

----------

smartmouthwoman (11-13-2014)

----------


## curvy_goddess

> Mmm I just polished off a chicken carcass. I'm missing it already.  I suppose it's too late to be recycled as soup when it's already cooked. 
> 
> Im buying more on  Friday.


Absolutely not! I use leftover chicken for pretty much ALL of my soups. 

Well, the ones with chicken in them, anyway.

----------

Mordent (11-13-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, good people.  Welcome to Friday.

----------

DeadEye (11-14-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good Morning and Happy Friday!

----------


## DeadEye

Good Morning  :Smiley20:  Damn it's cold outside.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Amen to that.  31 degrees in Big D this morning.  Ridiculous.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:  Damn it's colder this morning. I broke out the long johns and a beanie today.

----------


## Trinnity

It's cold here. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## curvy_goddess

Cold Saturday mornings require extra respite snuggled in bed with the tiger dog. Ahhhh if only I didn't have a bunch of sewing to finish!!

----------

Mordent (11-18-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:  all you wild and crazy people. It's not so cold this morning.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning,  folks.  41 and light rain.  Ugh, going back to bed.   :Wink:

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Good morning,  folks.  41 and light rain.  Ugh, going back to bed.


Anyone else drinking already?

----------


## curvy_goddess

I want to go back to bed. 31 degrees, everything is beautiful and covered in frost...but I don't want to go out in it! Brrrrr!!!

----------

Mordent (11-18-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Anyone else drinking already?


Sure... can I get you one?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Sure... can I get you one?


You are a true southern woman, a bloody mary perfect

----------

smartmouthwoman (11-16-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Gosh smartie, that looks delish!

----------


## teeceetx

Bloody Marys are my favorite drink in the mornings on weekends in the winter.  They are also great on airplanes at anytime of year!!  I have no celery, otherwise I'd make one right now!

It's a cold wet day here in north Dallas Tx, and I'm sitting in the kitchen in my very comfy terry robe, not wanting to get dressed or go anywhere.  I may have to go out for that celery......

----------

smartmouthwoman (11-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Bloody Marys are my favorite drink in the mornings on weekends in the winter.  They are also great on airplanes at anytime of year!!  I have no celery, otherwise I'd make one right now!
> 
> *It's a cold wet day here in north Dallas Tx, and I'm sitting in the kitchen in my very comfy terry robe, not wanting to get dressed or go anywhere.  I may have to go out for that celery......*


Call me a creep but that sounds sexy.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.  Drats, no snow day, but it is 28 with windchill of 16.  Where am I again?  Chicago?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Cold and Rainy in Roanoke, VA.  Hope the weather passes before we head back to Texas tomorrow!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:  Damp but warm here.

----------

fyrenza (11-17-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Sunny, but freezing our asses off, down here ~ it's 36° right now, high expected to be 53°, and down to 35° by 9pm.

Thankfully, we have PLENTY of wood for the fireplace!

----------


## Trinnity

:Yo2:

----------

curvy_goddess (11-18-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Now that is the funniest avatar I have ever seen!!!!Muslim - gay.jpeg

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:   Cold today but sunny.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning,  good people.  Happy Tuesday.

----------


## Mr. P

> Good morning,  good people.  Happy Tuesday.


My wife is probably as big a Cowboys fan as you are.  She would love you becuase of your avatar.  Good morning.
 @smartmouthwoman

----------

smartmouthwoman (11-26-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, Mr P.  Your wife has good taste.   :Wink:

----------


## Mr. P

> Good morning, Mr P.  Your wife has good taste.


You mean because she married me?  Thank you!  I tell her that often.   :Smile:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> You mean because she married me?  Thank you!  I tell her that often.


LOL, however you wanna take it!    :Wink:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to another humpday.  Time to rise & shine!

----------

DeadEye (11-19-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:   It's freezing outside, ice everywhere.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Finally thawing out in North Texas.  Should be a fine, sunny day!

Good Morning!

----------

smartmouthwoman (11-20-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.   Time to hit it.

who wants breakfast?

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-20-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Awesome breakfast!  I'll have a round...er, a plate!

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Would you like a glass of rocks, er, I mean ice?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

On the rocks is good with me.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:   Freezing again.

----------


## JustPassinThru

The worst part of living in liberal la-la land is...the subtle.

Like:  I enjoy a good weekend breakfast buffet.  Back east, when Cleveland was still rational, when Colorado was a blue state...they were ALL OVER.  Pay your (then) $5 and hit the steam tables - Eggs Benedict, bacon, sausage, waffles, hash browns, biscuits and gravy.  All you can eat!

Liberals just can't STAND the idea of someone gaining pleasure with something other than their genitalia.

First it was the truck stops.  Flying J used to have GREAT breakfast buffets, EVERY day...at least the one in my vicinity (Ashtabula, Ohio) was clean and well-run.  Others, I've heard, not so much.  Then, the Petro truck stops would have one...much more expensive; about as good.

Away from the Interstate, Golden Corral and Hometown Buffet both have outlets ALL OVER the country.  Golden Corral used to have a good one.

We have a Flying J just outside this town...NO buffet.  No Golden Corral; and when I was in Spokane some time back, I stopped at one for their Sunday Brunch buffet.  It has CHANGED...or maybe never was so good at that one.  All the CARB foods you can eat; but the only eggs were unappetizing scrambled.  

In town here?  Nada.  Nuffin.  Not even a Hardee's/Carl's Jr. - their biscuit sandwiches are so much better than the other fast foodies.

So...to have a big breakfast I have to spend an hour cooking it.  Great de-motivator.

----------

curvy_goddess (11-20-2014)

----------


## curvy_goddess

So apparently the only states that have Autumn anymore are California and Florida, cuz ive gone and frozen my balls off here in Oregon (see? No balls!!). Straight to winter and I'm cold and wet, fog and must and no sun, plus hardly any sleep with my crazy schedule makes me pretty cranky with Ms. Nature. 

I gots some excellent breakfast answers for ya that involve some prep, but then freezer and throw in the oven/microwave when you have a-hankerin' for a delicious breakfast. I'd suggest a recipe forum but then I'd over post and annoy.

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-21-2014),smartmouthwoman (11-21-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, fans of the weekend.   Let's get this one done.

----------

DeadEye (11-21-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:  Not too bad this morning rather warm compared to the last few days. High of 58 today.

----------


## DeadEye

> So apparently the only states that have Autumn anymore are California and Florida, cuz ive gone and frozen my balls off here in Oregon (see? No balls!!). Straight to winter and I'm cold and wet, fog and must and no sun, plus hardly any sleep with my crazy schedule makes me pretty cranky with Ms. Nature. 
> 
> I gots some excellent breakfast answers for ya that involve some prep, but then freezer and throw in the oven/microwave when you have a-hankerin' for a delicious breakfast. I'd suggest a recipe forum but then I'd over post and annoy.


You can start a thread such as that. Some of us really enjoy cooking and would appreciate your input.

----------

curvy_goddess (11-21-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Good morning  Not too bad this morning rather warm compared to the last few days. High of 58 today.


G'morning, A.  Same here... except it's 60 right now.  Fog and misting rain though.  Real rain expected tomorrow.  Works for me... maybe I can sleep late.   :Wink:

----------


## Mordent

> I gots some excellent breakfast answers for ya that involve some prep, but then freezer and throw in the oven/*microwave* when you have a-hankerin' for a delicious breakfast.


Wut?!?

----------


## curvy_goddess

> Wut?!?


I keel you

----------

Mordent (11-21-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Virgil Jones (11-23-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Fresh coffee!!!!



Good morning, @fyrenza.  :Hello:

----------

fyrenza (11-23-2014),Virgil Jones (11-23-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Good morning to Fyrenza and Trinnity, two of my favorite ladies :Smile:

----------

fyrenza (11-23-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.  It's Monday.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning y'all  :Smiley20:

----------


## Trinnity

Going to the grocery store  later. Must buy T-day provisions.



j/k

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-24-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Going to the grocery store  later. Must buy T-day provisions.
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


Be careful, Trinn...

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-24-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to Tuesday.  I was gonna riot, but I have to go to work... maybe later.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:

----------


## sotmfs

Good evening.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning... Welcome to a Wednesday that feels like a Friday.

Breakfast anyone?

----------


## fyrenza

@smartmouthwoman ~ I'll be right over, with BELLS on!
AND I'll bring us an extra 5th of vodka.  :Wink: 




FOR :  @Trinnity

----------

smartmouthwoman (11-26-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. Family, Friends and great food. 

http://www.clarksvilleonline.com/wp-...ksgiving-1.jpg




A special thanks goes out to the 101st and XVIII Airborne Corps.

----------

DeadEye (11-26-2014),smartmouthwoman (11-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:

----------

Toefoot (11-26-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> FOR :  @Trinnity


I'm all about that bean, 'bout that bean, 'bout that bean.

----------


## sotmfs

Good morning!Happy day before Thanksgiving.

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-26-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Same to you!

I have to work tonight, won't get to bed until almost midnight then up at 5am to volunteer for a "Grub Rub" to raise food for those less fortunate.  Home tomorrow by 11am and start cooking.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-27-2014),sotmfs (11-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:  and HAPPY THANKSGIVING!! I hope all of you have a wonderful Thanksgiving.

----------


## sotmfs

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving to friend and foe alike!!

----------


## sotmfs

> Same to you!
> 
> I have to work tonight, won't get to bed until almost midnight then up at 5am to volunteer for a "Grub Rub" to raise food for those less fortunate.  Home tomorrow by 11am and start cooking.


Your a good Man,Max!

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-27-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Your a good Man,Max!


Happy Thanksgiving!


Thanks.  It was fun.  My feet are still a bit numb from the cold, but now home and warming up.   My wife and I worked the parking lot by ourselves.  Hundreds of cars, thousands of people.  A few idiots and arrogant asshats, as to be expected, but the vast majority of people were nice.     

It's amusing to work a volunteer job and see the arrogance of someone who thinks you're a minimum wage employee.  One person seemed upset because I didn't have a cart available for them to carry a box of food they'd brought for a donation.   Another criticized my parking plan.  

It reminds me of this quote:

_“You can easily judge the character of a man by how he treats those who can do nothing for him.”—Malcolm S. Forbes.


_

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-27-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

Max,That is a great quote.I like it.
I owned a small welding/millwright service for years.Made and spent a lot of money.I always wore my work clothes,which would get quite soiled.I would be amused by how I was treated by those that thought I was an ignorant ,laborer by my appearance.Laborers are not necessarily ignorant either.

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-27-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Max,That is a great quote.I like it.
> I owned a small welding/millwright service for years.Made and spent a lot of money.I always wore my work clothes,which would get quite soiled.I would be amused by how I was treated by those that thought I was an ignorant ,laborer by my appearance.Laborers are not necessarily ignorant either.


Unfortunately I think that is the consequence of a highly materialistic society.  If you don't have the biggest house, a luxurious car and $1000 suits, you must be a loser.   Too many people put the size of a person's wallet as more important than the size of their compassion, their character or their charity.

----------


## Trinnity

I'm cooking.....

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I haven't started yet.  The wife cooked all day yesterday to feed our Second-Chance renters.  About 12 servings with all the fixin's.  Nothing too fancy, but good.  

She's napping now, but we'll share cooking a fairly simple meal today:  Cornish Game Hens plus a Hickory Smoked Ham (no cooking there), Mashed Taters + giblet gravy, Green Bean Casserole.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.  Time to put up that Christmas tree.   Now aren't you glad you left those icicle lights on the house last year?

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-29-2014),Virgil Jones (11-29-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Good morning.  Time to put up that Christmas tree.   Now aren't you glad you left those icicle lights on the house last year?


Good morning Smart Mouthed Lady. Yes I don't understand the need for shopping

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Good morning Smart Mouthed Lady. Yes I don't understand the need for shopping


Good morning, Virgil.  I bet you like presents though, huh?
 :Wink:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I like presents and I like giving them, but NFW am I going to join the herd for a mass brawl on Black Friday.  

Most of my shopping is done throughout the year.  What isn't is just gift cards.  Those allow the recipients to take advantage of post-Christmas sales.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

I enjoy the camaraderie of Black Friday.  There's nothing like 75% off sales to spark that Christmas spirit.   :Wink:

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Good morning, Virgil.  I bet you like presents though, huh?


Presents are only good if you like what is in the package

----------


## Trinnity

Good mornin', y'all. <coffee>

----------


## Toefoot

I enjoy both brick and mortar and online shopping more so. I really enjoy giving presents to people that I love and care about.

This years dynamics have changed, my son moved to Boston and geared towards 1st Christmas without him being home and his needs of starting his own life. My goal with my wife has also changed and I purchased 3 mini 4 day vacations (Airline tickets and rental car) to various beautiful locations in the US.

Anyways, Merry Christmas without credit cards   :Smile:    No debt all pleasure.






> I like presents and I like giving them, but NFW am I going to join the herd for a mass brawl on Black Friday.  
> 
> Most of my shopping is done throughout the year.  What isn't is just gift cards.  Those allow the recipients to take advantage of post-Christmas sales.

----------

smartmouthwoman (11-29-2014)

----------


## curvy_goddess

I was slacking these last few days, as I was either eating, sleeping, or playing with nieces. Missing my @Mordent. I'm glad you guys survived the Black Friday hell, I didn't go cuz that is MADNESS, I tell you! My son is working in it, poor fella. But at least he's got a damned job. Me, I get to come home early from family to go run around in a corset taking peoples' heads off. Makes up for the food baby I had the other day I guess...

----------

Mordent (11-29-2014),smartmouthwoman (11-29-2014)

----------


## curvy_goddess

No milk for the coffee this morning...guess I have to use the homemade vanilla instead. It's only 40% alcohol so I should be fine for my shows today, right?

----------

Virgil Jones (11-29-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> No milk for the coffee this morning...guess I have to use the homemade vanilla instead. It's only 40% alcohol so I should be fine for my shows today, right?


That is what, 80 proof? Yes, you should be all right

----------

curvy_goddess (11-29-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Good mornin', y'all. <coffee>


You should have that coff, coff checked!  There's a wheeze in it!

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.  Back to the grind...

----------


## texmaster

Too damn cold to be a good morning.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning,  frosty people.  Time to hit it.

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-02-2014),usfan (12-02-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Too damn cold to be a good morning.


I don't know where you are...but I'm betting it's not as cold as where I'm at.

And it's warmer here, statistically, than the town I left.

It is what it is.  Winter, four months of it, every year.   I can't retire - yet; and maybe that's just as well.  I'm looking at Mexico - ought to be lots of values down there once we get all their worst elements moved up HERE.  I don't need much - coffee, sunshine, and meat twice a week.  Other than that, I'd be good...and Mexico may be where I'll be able to stretch the value of my kruggerrand.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good morning!   Back in town for four days and enjoying the break after two weeks of nearly constant movement/work.

----------

smartmouthwoman (12-02-2014),usfan (12-02-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Too damn cold to be a good morning.


Dropped to below freezing north of Ft. Worth.  Should start warming up throughout the week.

----------


## usfan

BRRR... got down to the 40s last night!  I've got some roof work & a hot water tank to fix, but i won't have the weather as an excuse to avoid it.   :Frown: 

My daughter is constantly trying to get us to move to north utah..  EEEK!  They already have snow on the ground, & drop to single digits at night?   :Shakeshead:   No, we might come & visit in the summer, to beat the Az heat, but i'm not interested in cold winters anymore.. been there.. done that.. got the  t-shirt.  It's cold enough here.. i'd rather go somewhere warmer from dec-feb.

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-02-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> BRRR... got down to the 40s last night!  I've got some roof work & a hot water tank to fix, but i won't have the weather as an excuse to avoid it.  
> 
> My daughter is constantly trying to get us to move to north utah..  EEEK!  They already have snow on the ground, & drop to single digits at night?    No, we might come & visit in the summer, to beat the Az heat, but i'm not interested in cold winters anymore.. been there.. done that.. got the  t-shirt.  It's cold enough here.. i'd rather go somewhere warmer from dec-feb.


Wife and I have been thinking about buying a couple of acres up north to put a trailer (RV) on for living in during the hottest summer months.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Wife and I have been thinking about buying a couple of acres up north to put a trailer (RV) on for living in during the hottest summer months.


Where "up North"?  I'm about a hundred miles south of the border with Alberta...and it gets plenty hot here in the summer.

Ditto central Wisconsin.  Many, many days in summer the temperature flirted with triple-digits, not once but for weeks at a time.  Even in the mountains...get up in Colorado, up around Leadville (highest incorporated location in America, at 10,150 feet) would get plenty hot in the summer sun.  Nights, it would get damned nippy...but that's all because of the thin air.

If you want a temperate summer, the Great Lakes are the place to be.  My Buffalo home, a mile off the shore of Lake Erie, was cooled by lake breezes enough that I didn't have and seldom needed air conditioning.  And property in Erie County, New York, is cheap.  Taxes will kill you...but purchase-prices are low.

But, be warned!  What you lose in heat, you gain in humidity.  Gets STICKY in the Rust Belt...it's not JUST the salt on the highways in winter, that rusts out all their cars.  Ninety-percent humidity is an often-time occurrence.

----------


## usfan

> Where "up North"?  I'm about a hundred miles south of the border with Alberta...and it gets plenty hot here in the summer.
> 
> Ditto central Wisconsin.  Many, many days in summer the temperature flirted with triple-digits, not once but for weeks at a time.  Even in the mountains...get up in Colorado, up around Leadville (highest incorporated location in America, at 10,150 feet) would get plenty hot in the summer sun.  Nights, it would get damned nippy...but that's all because of the thin air.
> 
> If you want a temperate summer, the Great Lakes are the place to be.  My Buffalo home, a mile off the shore of Lake Erie, was cooled by lake breezes enough that I didn't have and seldom needed air conditioning.  And property in Erie County, New York, is cheap.  Taxes will kill you...but purchase-prices are low.
> 
> But, be warned!  What you lose in heat, you gain in humidity.  Gets STICKY in the Rust Belt...it's not JUST the salt on the highways in winter, that rusts out all their cars.  Ninety-percent humidity is an often-time occurrence.


I know that's right...  i'm a native of kansas city.. hot & humid in the summer, cold & wet in the winter.  My idea of summer getaway is more like north utah, in the mountains, where they think 80 is hot!  No triple digits there.  The midwest plains are not 'the north' as far as i'm concerned... even up to canada.  Now, BC is 'north'.  Or montana, or anywhere in an upper western latitude above 5k'.  Heck, even Az in the mountains is cooler than the midwest plains!  Flagstaff, the grand canyon, & the mogollon rim are nice & cool all summer long.  They are 7k+ in elevation, & don't get  hot.

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-02-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Where "up North"?  I'm about a hundred miles south of the border with Alberta...and it gets plenty hot here in the summer.


I'm still researching it, but it would also involve higher elevation.   It's cooler in several parts of Mexico than in Texas simply because those parts are 5000' above sea level.  I was looking at the Rockies from New Mexico (or Arizona) up through Wyoming and also Oregon and Washington.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> I'm still researching it, but it would also involve higher elevation.   It's cooler in several parts of Mexico than in Texas simply because those parts are 5000' above sea level.  I was looking at the Rockies from New Mexico (or Arizona) up through Wyoming and also Oregon and Washington.


Ugh, too many liberals in most of those states.  And too many Mexicans in Mexico.

Buy a bigger air conditioner.  That's my solution for hot summers.   :Wink:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Found a perfect Christmas present for Trinn.  Shhhhh don't tell her I found a bacon scented pillow.   :Wink:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Ugh, too many liberals in most of those states.  And too many Mexicans in Mexico.
> 
> Buy a bigger air conditioner.  That's my solution for hot summers.


Liberals hang out in cities, not on rural mountaintops.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Liberals hang out in cities, not on rural mountaintops.


That's not really true.

Aspen.  Jackson Hole.  Telluride.  Whitefish.  Liberal hangouts, all.

Liberals, like everyone else, enjoy leaving the crime and dirt of the major cities far behind.  What they never seem to grasp, is the cities are toilets BECAUSE of what they do in government, vote for as "activists," endorse and harangue people into supporting or accepting.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> That's not really true.
> 
> Aspen.  Jackson Hole.  Telluride.  Whitefish.  Liberal hangouts, all.
> 
> Liberals, like everyone else, enjoy leaving the crime and dirt of the major cities far behind.  What they never seem to grasp, is the cities are toilets BECAUSE of what they do in government, vote for as "activists," endorse and harangue people into supporting or accepting.


Still cities, but anyone to the left of a right wing extremist is sure to be considered a "librul".

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Still cities, but anyone to the left of a right wing extremist is sure to be considered a "librul".


Trust me on this - those places have CHANGED.

Whitefish isn't that big a city; although it's grown tremendously in the last 15 years.  (I worked in it 18 years ago and live down the road now).  It's gone foo-foo in a big way - everything is Green this, Green that, the grocery is there to remind you of their "sustainable" waste programs.  And will shoo away smokers from the doors...TOBACCO smokers.  Pot smokers they ignore.

Aspen was always, in my memory, cuckoo.  I used to travel through it on my way from California to Colorado Springs, an annual pilgrimage while I was in the Navy.  Nice National Forest campsite east of the village; but best bring your own breakfast.  Prices at the Aspen McD's were twice what they were anywhere else.  Why did they even have one?  Yuppies have kids, too, and more spoiled than most.

Jackson Hole I drove through, ONCE.  On a motorcycle...even THEN I was overwhelmed with the idiot traffic...the Prius Parade.  I was ready to take my BMW cycle to the sidewalk in protest...run over the outdoor diners.  Damn the latte!  Full speed ahead!  _Achtung!!!_

It's not like these places everywhere, I know...my advice:  Try before you buy.  Doubtless you know that.  But do be prepared for some disillusioning.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning,  humpers.  Time to drag it outta bed.

Words of wisdom...

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-03-2014),usfan (12-03-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Cool and cloudy for the rest of the week here.  Maybe a little drizzle.   

I'm off to the gym for a few hours at 9.  My New Year's resolution is to lose 30 pounds in 2015.  It's a life-style change, meaning I have to cut out the empty calories and fat calories.

----------

usfan (12-03-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Cool and cloudy for the rest of the week here.  Maybe a little drizzle.   
> 
> I'm off to the gym for a few hours at 9.  My New Year's resolution is to lose 30 pounds in 2015.  It's a life-style change, meaning I have to cut out the empty calories and fat calories.


Carbohydrates.

Fat is not your enemy.  Carbohydrates are.  Sugar and starch are the biggest offenders.

And it does work.  Dropped almost 25 pounds since February.  

The hardest part of this, for me, is giving up the potatoes and corn.  AND...my sweet tooth.  Can't have that twice-a-week ice cream or the occasional nibble on candy.  Beer is _verboten_ too, but I gave that up a long time ago.

And, of course...'tis the season.  Whiskeys don't have carbs, but mixers do.  And hard liquor is dynamite - drink it and you never know what you'll do.  Say something to that pretty young lass who's your daughter's age, the one with the huge breastworks - hey, why is she screaming?  Or, maybe, raid the cup full of chocolated mints on the coffee table.  You know, really dumb stuff like that.

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-03-2014),usfan (12-03-2014)

----------


## usfan

well, i had a roof to finish, but it is raining.  It might stop by noon, & i can get back on it.  But i've always got lots of office work to do, & can slip in some forum bickering, too.   :Big Grin:   PLUS.. i had to disassemble my new para 14.45.. just like a regular 1911, nothing different except for the magwell.  All cleaned up, now, & ready to hit the range again.. but not today.   :Frown:

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-03-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## sotmfs

Good early morning to all.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good mornin, sotmfs... everybody.   Happy Thursday.

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-04-2014),NuYawka (12-05-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> Good mornin, sotmfs... everybody.   Happy Thursday.


Well thank you smartmouthwoman.Likewise!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Good morning!  My gun sights should arrive in the mail today, but the mount may not get here for another day or two.  After gym, we'll be setting up our Christmas decorations.

----------


## usfan

the SO works the PM shift, so we're going out for breakfast!  Then some grocery shopping..  :/  ..still raining here, so i'll probably get the new printer set up this afternoon, since the old one finally quit working.  I haven't had a working printer for weeks.. about time i got it going.  Calls to make, rents to collect, squabbling on the internet.. same o', same o'.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Trinnity

And another cup of coffee that got cold before I could finish it <sigh>

----------


## JustPassinThru

> And another cup of coffee that got cold before I could finish it <sigh>


That's why God gave us microwaves.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to Friday!

----------

sotmfs (12-07-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

Good Morning To 'The Politics Forum" one and all ,I hold them all in AWE.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Good Morning To 'The Politics Forum" one and all ,I hold them all in AWE.


Good morning to you sir

----------

sotmfs (12-07-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> Good morning to you sir


Well ,Virgil Jones,Thank you,thank you very much! Would you like a Cadillac?

What do you think of my Elvis impression?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Well ,Virgil Jones,Thank you,thank you very much! Would you like a Cadillac?
> 
> What do you think of my Elvis impression?


LMAO, great impression

----------

sotmfs (12-07-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> LMAO, great impression


I may be taking it on the road!

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good Sunday morning, folks.  Foggy and gray in Big D.  Good day to snuggle.

Breakfast anyone?

----------


## Trinnity

Gawd, the carnage last night. This place smells like ciggy and beer. Which n00b should we assign to clean?

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Virgil Jones (12-07-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Gawd, the carnage last night. This place smells like ciggy and beer. Which n00b should we assign to clean?


I would help clean up, but I am feeling kind of queasy, may I go outside?

----------


## Trinnity

> I would help clean up, but I am feeling kind of queasy, may I go outside?


You don't need my say so to go outside. Enjoy.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


That sir, is a truly awesome drinking song

----------


## sotmfs

> That sir, is a truly awesome drinking song


Maybe someday some of us here can sit,bs,and have a drink together while this song is playing on the jukebox.

----------


## Trinnity

Well, _I'm_ not hung over. I didn't drink anything.

----------


## sotmfs

> Well, _I'm_ not hung over. I didn't drink anything.


Same here!!

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Well, _I'm_ not hung over. I didn't drink anything.


I think I drank enough for the both of us

----------


## sotmfs

> I think I drank enough for the both of us


I drank more than my share in the past.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I drank more than my share in the past.


Got anymore drinking songs?

----------


## Tessa

Well, I'm a little hungover. I think I'll go back to bed.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Well, I'm a little hungover. I think I'll go back to bed.


Good morning, no reason to turn in.

The party is just getting started.

----------

sotmfs (12-07-2014)

----------


## Tessa

> Good morning, no reason to turn in.
> 
> The party is just getting started.


Well, I could have a drink. That'll cure my hangover.

----------


## smartmouthwoman



----------

Virgil Jones (12-07-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Well, I could have a drink. That'll cure my hangover.


It sure cured mine

----------

sotmfs (12-07-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Well, I could have a drink. That'll cure my hangover.


So, Tessa, where are you from?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Got anymore drinking songs?

----------

sotmfs (12-07-2014),Virgil Jones (12-07-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


I tried flirting with Tessa, she doesn't seem to be interested

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Tessa

> I tried flirting with Tessa, she doesn't seem to be interested


You could be Brat Pitt and I wouldn't care right now. My head hurts.

But thank you.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> You could be Brat Pitt and I wouldn't care right now. My head hurts.
> 
> But thank you.


Another drink helped in my case. I have gone from "My head hurts" to, hey, how about some drinking songs.

Tomorrow reality sets in, back to work, but I will get plenty of sleep

----------


## sotmfs

> Good morning, no reason to turn in.
> 
> The party is just getting started.


Good band!

----------


## sotmfs

> Got anymore drinking songs?


I am sure between us we can come up with plenty!

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, drunks... er, I mean good people.

Time to sober up... it's Moanday.

----------

fyrenza (12-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Canadianeye (12-08-2014),smartmouthwoman (12-08-2014)

----------


## Canadianeye

> 


Morning. It's cold here, and, really cold as well.

----------

fyrenza (12-08-2014),smartmouthwoman (12-08-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Morning. It's cold here, and, really cold as well.


Mornin, sweetie.  How 'bout a nice warm hug to warm you up?  (((((Canadianeye)))))

Better?

----------


## smartmouthwoman

More coffee, plz.

----------

curvy_goddess (01-09-2015),fyrenza (12-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> Morning. It's cold here, and, really cold as well.


It's 72.7° down here, right now,
and the grass is still growing.

Now, Dear can truthfully say that he was out, mowing the lawn, on Dec. 8!

----------


## Canadianeye

> Mornin, sweetie.  How 'bout a nice warm hug to warm you up?  (((((Canadianeye)))))
> 
> Better?


Thanks Smartie...I'm thawing out as I type.

----------

smartmouthwoman (12-08-2014)

----------


## Canadianeye

> It's 72.7° down here, right now,
> and the grass is still growing.
> 
> Now, Dear can truthfully say that he was out, mowing the lawn, on Dec. 8!


Thankfully, no white grass on the ground yet here, still cold though.

----------

fyrenza (12-08-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It's 72.7° down here, right now,
> and the grass is still growing.
> 
> Now, Dear can truthfully say that he was out, mowing the lawn, on Dec. 8!


That, unusual out there?

Only did one winter in Texas...in Houston.  November was very fine; December...interesting.  Had the first snow in Houston in 17 years (1981) and all the Mexican construction-crew drivers were just FREAKING OUT.

Nobody had clothes for that cold - except me.  I was on one of those construction crews; and we spent two whole days just hovering over a burn barrel (if they weren't gonna work, I wasn't!)

That was unusual, and further south and west it's warmer, I'd guess...

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Thankfully, no white grass on the ground yet here, still cold though.


We had a cold snap four weeks ago...dumped about eight inches on the ground.  That was unusually cold for the time...now the temperature just keeps hovering around freezing.  It was unseasonably cold then; it's statistically normal now...but I guess we're in the white stuff for the season.

----------


## fyrenza

Our last snow was Christmas/NewYear's 1984-85.

We lost one of the monkeys during that,
not because we didn't provide heat,
but because the younger one sort of freaked out,
and wanted to be held to be kept warm,
so they were both out of their houses.

In 2004, another snow hit south Texas,
and you should have seen all the vehicle accidents,
pedestrians, slipping and sliding about, like Special Olympics ice skaters going for the gold,
and our building's roofs weren't exactly designed to be snow-bearing.

Down here?  If it snows and/or freezes the roads?
LOTS of businesses and schools just have to shut down ~
the workers won't drive,
and if they do, all they'll do at work is talk about the snow!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Our last snow was Christmas/NewYear's 1984-85.
> 
> We lost one of the monkeys during that,
> not because we didn't provide heat,
> but because the younger one sort of freaked out,
> and wanted to be held to be kept warm,
> so they were both out of their houses.
> 
> In 2004, another snow hit south Texas,
> ...


I'd forgotten that!

2006...I was in San Antonio.  January.  Never had been there before.

The night I arrived, a TORRENTIAL freezing rain hit the city.  They had NOTHING to deal with it; and for three days the city was encrusted in ice.

There was - rightly - a state of emergency declared.  Roads were barricaded.  The state and city vehicles out there couldn't move, even on perfectly-flat surfaces...wet ice, it's the most slippery.

And I didn't dare even check out of my expensive hotel that I'd taken in a rush when the storm hit.  There were shelters housing travelers...some things are worse than paying $130 a night for a hotel room.

I did get to walk the Riverwalk.  Had to watch my step, but otherwise nice.  But, I could only get to the Alamo on the day I was to leave...the day the weather warmed up...I didn't get so much out of it as I might have had I more time.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.   Foggy in Big D, so I took the day off.  Yeah, yeah... I know it's not a legitimate excuse,  but I just couldn't see myself going to work today.   :Wink:

----------


## Tessa

I'll have a drink with you "here" tomorrow night. Deal?

----------


## fyrenza

> I'd forgotten that!
> 
> <blah, blah, blah>


I worked for a lady up in Boerne / the Hill Country,

and the ice storms were EPIC!!!

It was a nice-sized ranch, but had gotten over-grown over the years,
so there scads of trees, everywhere, sort of forest-y,

and walking through them,
with the sun shining on the ice,
 was absolutely breath-takingly BEAUTIFUL!

Sooo ...

a little Head's Up BEFORE the next time you visit,
so we can batten down the hatches?   :Smiley20:

----------


## fyrenza

> Good morning.   Foggy in Big D, so I took the day off.  Yeah, yeah... I know it's not a legitimate excuse,  but I just couldn't see myself going to work today.


NO ONE could "see" you, if it was all foggy!

You know, I think that might be a Texas thang :

We refuse to risk life, limb, vehicle investment and higher insurance rates over 8 hours of "pay."

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning... it's Friday!

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning weekend lovers.  Do you think more like a man or a woman?  Find out here.   :Wink: 

http://en.what-character-are-you.com...n=trafficcheck

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Good morning weekend lovers.  Do you think more like a man or a woman?  Find out here.  
> 
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com...n=trafficcheck


I came out 100% man, I must be evil

----------


## smartmouthwoman

I got 30% man, 70% woman.  

100%???

My, but I love the smell of testosterone in the morning.  LOL

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I got 30% man, 70% woman.  
> 
> 100%???
> 
> My, but I love the smell of testosterone in the morning.  LOL


I really did score 100%

----------


## Virgil Jones

If it was a trick question, I was tricked into being the manliest man of all time

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, good people.  Happy Monday.

----------


## Trinnity

Yay!!! 

wait

Monday? yuck

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Yeah, I was going for a positive spin.  Didn't convince me neither.

Bah humbug... Monday.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.  Who's ready for Christmas?

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to Wednesday.   A week from today is Christmas Eve.  Me and Santa are running off to Galveston.  Maybe we'll be back to deliver those presents.  Maybe we won't.    :Wink:

----------

texmaster (12-17-2014)

----------


## Libhater

> Good morning and welcome to Wednesday.   A week from today is Christmas Eve.  Me and Santa are running off to Galveston.  Maybe we'll be back to deliver those presents.  Maybe we won't.


Please SMW, take down your avatar...I'm getting depressed!

----------

smartmouthwoman (12-17-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Not as depressed as Barry must be.  Remember, he wakes up next to Moochelle every morning.

~shudder~

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Not as depressed as Barry must be.  Remember, he wakes up next to Moochelle every morning.
> 
> ~shudder~


Well...liberals are malcontents.  BY DEFINITION.

I'm not ready for Christmas.  To me it means EXTRA work...I'll be on the Extraboard, covering for all the senior peeps who get Blue Flue for the holidays.  Today or tomorrow, marks my return to work.

----------

smartmouthwoman (12-17-2014)

----------


## texmaster

Now I'm ready!  :Big Grin:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Please SMW, take down your avatar...I'm getting depressed!


 Better?

----------

texmaster (12-17-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Well...liberals are malcontents.  BY DEFINITION.
> 
>  I'm not ready for Christmas.  To me it means EXTRA work...I'll be on the Extraboard, covering for all the senior peeps who get Blue Flue for the holidays.  Today or tomorrow, marks my return to work.


Means extra work for me too.  My last 'obligation' of the season takes place this Saturday afternoon... a shindig at my house.  Once my guests leave... Christmas is OVAH as far as I'm concerned.  At least the hard part.  From then on, it's everybody for themselves. Might be MickeyD's for Christmas dinner.  Wonder if they're open?

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Now I'm ready!


 Geesh, get a room.   :Geez:

----------


## texmaster

> Geesh, get a room.


I've tried!  They wont call me back!    :Yo2:  :Drumdude:

----------


## texmaster

Edited for content

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning,  y'all.  Welcome to whatever the hell day it is.

----------

texmaster (12-18-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Victorian carolers in the lobby today...awww, how festive.

----------


## Trinnity

Having some wonderful pecan coffee a dear friend sent me, and decorating the tree, which I expect to go on through Friday.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning... it's finally Friday.

----------

texmaster (12-19-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to Christmas week!  How 'bout some breakfast?

----------

usfan (12-24-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Merry Christmas Eve, folks.  Time to wake up and be good so Santa will bring you something.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Merry Christmas Eve, Smarty!

 :Smile: 

PK

----------

smartmouthwoman (12-24-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Good morning and welcome to Christmas week!  How 'bout some breakfast?


Wow!

What an egg!

That looks like something ol' Jerry Jones' would enjoy.

It might give him an idea to build a dome over the entire Dallas-Ft. Worth area!!!

 :Cool20:

----------

smartmouthwoman (12-24-2014)

----------


## usfan

> Wow!
> 
> What an egg!
> 
> That looks like something ol' Jerry Jones' would enjoy.
> 
> It might give him an idea to build a dome over the entire Dallas-Ft. Worth area!!!


That looks more centered over san antonio!   :Big Grin:

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-24-2014)

----------


## usfan

Our christmas has a bit of a cloud hanging over..  the daughter is coming down saturday, & we'll go over to #1 son's house xmas day.  But the cloud is hypertension.  My wife has it.. runs in her family.  She has been on BP meds for ~ 10yrs, but a cpl weeks ago it spiked up to 264/138!!  She took a ride in an ambulance, & the docs have been working to stabilize it.  Different meds, lifestyle experiments, & it has gone down, mostly.  But it spikes every now & then for no apparent reason.  She is non smoker, fit, eats well, & does not fit the usual hypertension stereotype.  It spiked again last night, & she was up & down all night, mostly anxious about it, which doesn't help & she knows that.

Anyway, i'm sure that science & technology will solve it, & she'll be back to work, or retired, or something this coming new year.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-24-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Scary problem, usfan.  Hope she can relax and enjoy the celebration.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Had enough coffee?  Now, exercise your brain.   :Wink: 

How's your grammar? 

http://en.what-character-are-you.com...n=trafficcheck

Uh oh... grammar nazi here.

15 out of 15: You have phenomenal grammar knowledge!

Those weren't even difficult for you, were they? Either you're a professional linguistic researcher at the Institute for English Language or you had a little bit of luck with a couple of your answers... We congratulate you  when it comes to English grammar you really are the best!

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Our christmas has a bit of a cloud hanging over..  the daughter is coming down saturday, & we'll go over to #1 son's house xmas day.  But the cloud is hypertension.  My wife has it.. runs in her family.  She has been on BP meds for ~ 10yrs, but a cpl weeks ago it spiked up to 264/138!!  She took a ride in an ambulance, & the docs have been working to stabilize it.  Different meds, lifestyle experiments, & it has gone down, mostly.  But it spikes every now & then for no apparent reason.  She is non smoker, fit, eats well, & does not fit the usual hypertension stereotype.  It spiked again last night, & she was up & down all night, mostly anxious about it, which doesn't help & she knows that.
> 
> Anyway, i'm sure that science & technology will solve it, & she'll be back to work, or retired, or something this coming new year.


My best wishes to you and your loved ones.

 :Smile: 

PK

----------

usfan (12-24-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Had enough coffee?  Now, exercise your brain.  
> 
> How's your grammar? 
> 
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com...n=trafficcheck
> 
> Uh oh... grammar nazi here.
> 
> 15 out of 15: You have phenomenal grammar knowledge!
> ...





*14 out of 15: You're a grammar pro!

*
With 14 out of 15, your score really is truly outstanding. Your grammar knowledge really must be exceptional, because it normally takes an experienced linguist to get such a high score first time. Have you ever thought about going into teaching? We're quite sure your friends won't be able to beat your score – why not put them to the test?

----------

smartmouthwoman (12-24-2014)

----------


## usfan

> Had enough coffee?  Now, exercise your brain.  
> 
> How's your grammar? 
> 
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com...n=trafficcheck
> 
> Uh oh... grammar nazi here.
> 
> 15 out of 15: You have phenomenal grammar knowledge!
> ...



Only 13 for me.. i don't remember what pluperfect tense was, or the definition of superlative, so i guessed on those.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-24-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Merry Christmas Smarts.....




> Had enough coffee?  Now, exercise your brain.  
> 
> How's your grammar? 
> 
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com...n=trafficcheck
> 
> Uh oh... grammar nazi here.
> 
> 15 out of 15: You have phenomenal grammar knowledge!
> ...

----------

smartmouthwoman (12-24-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> Had enough coffee?  Now, exercise your brain.  
> 
> How's your grammar? 
> 
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com...n=trafficcheck
> 
> Uh oh... grammar nazi here.
> 
> 15 out of 15: You have phenomenal grammar knowledge!
> ...



*You got**15 out of 15: You have phenomenal grammar knowledge!**Those weren't even difficult for you, were they? Either you're a professional linguistic researcher at the Institute for English Language or you had a little bit of luck with a couple of your answers... We congratulate you – when it comes to English grammar you really are the best!*Yay! Back to cooking.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-24-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Had enough coffee?  Now, exercise your brain.  
> 
> How's your grammar? 
> 
> http://en.what-character-are-you.com...n=trafficcheck
> 
> Uh oh... grammar nazi here.
> 
> 15 out of 15: You have phenomenal grammar knowledge!
> ...


Wal shiest!  I's only gotten 13 rite.  Gess im' not pluperfect.

----------


## Trinnity

> *Either you're a professional linguistic researcher at the Institute for English Language or you had a little bit of luck with a couple of your answers...*


NO. When I was in school, teachers taught and these things mattered. We all learned good grammar.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to the last Monday of 2014.  Let's celebrate.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Gee, do you people not get up in the morning during the holidays?  Am I the only one here who has a real job???

Oh well, good morning you slackers.  Time to get up .. for some of us, anyway.

----------

NuYawka (12-30-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to the last day of 2014.  Forecast for tonight...



Stay safe out there.   :Wink:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, good people... welcome to a Marvelous Monday.



(Anybody buying this crappola?)

----------


## Jets

Coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning,  it's Tuesday.  Time for a reality check.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Libhater

310633_10150338788816314_1554871812_n.jpg


This could be us because we are poor. Though we do enjoy and share the mammoth swimming pool out front with our neighbors. That's my girlfriend doing a handstand at our top unit.

----------

smartmouthwoman (01-06-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning,  humpers.  Time to hit it.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  y'all  :Smiley20:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, popsicles!  Hope everybody is staying warm!  Let's see... what day is it?

----------


## DeadEye

good morning  :Smiley20:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Morning, Friday lovers.  Up and at 'em.

----------


## Trinnity

Hiya Smartie, backatcha, gurl. 

<mwah>

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Happy weekend, Trinn.  Well, nearly.  Could get light snow today.  Maybe they'll send us home early?  *crosses fingers*

----------


## Trinnity

It's just cold as heck here, 26°. But it was about 15° yesterday morning, so that global warming stuff must be kicking in.
 :Biglaugh:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It's just cold as heck here, 26°. But it was about 15° yesterday morning, so that global warming stuff must be kicking in.


Where's "here" in general figures?  In Wisconsin (where I am no longer at) 26 degrees, this time of year, would be a veritable heat-wave.

Outside my window right now, it's 21.  A little cooler than it's been so far this winter.  Tolerable...

----------


## Virgil Jones

Jeez I was drunk last night

----------


## Trinnity

> Jeez I was drunk last night


You're always drunk last night. LOLOL

----------

curvy_goddess (01-10-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

> Jeez I was drunk last night


What gave that away?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> You're always drunk last night. LOLOL


True, I cannot argue with that

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning and welcome to a brand new week.

----------


## Trinnity

Have some coffee and bacon. You'll feel better.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Coffee?  Did someone mention coffee?

----------


## smartmouthwoman

I declare this bitch & moan Tuesday.  Kinda like a Monday, but worse.

----------


## QuaseMarco

I just wanted to say good morning to all the wonderful and colorful and DIVERSE <puke a little> people of this forum. 
Got to run.......

----------

NuYawka (01-20-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning,  y'all.   Time to rise & shine.  Or at least rise.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, good people.  Who's got snow?

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Oops, look like PF fell offline.  Guess that's what happens when you use duct tape to fix software bugs.

----------

DeadEye (01-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning y'all  :Smiley20:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, snowbirds.   Welcome to Friday.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:  Have you been well?

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Good morning  Have you been well?


Very well, thank you.  And you?   :Wink:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, good people.  We've got us a Tuesday.

----------

DeadEye (02-10-2015)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

No no no no no no NO!

And one more time. HEEEEEYEEEELLLL NOOO!

Every day is Caturday.

And don't you fergit it.

Young 'un.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Calm down EOC.  Since you're off, you can make us some lunch.  A BLT sounds good... if Trinn didn't eat all the bacon.

----------


## DeadEye

> Very well, thank you.  And you?


I'm not complaining. Glad to hear you are well.

----------

smartmouthwoman (02-10-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning... yeah, I'm talking to you.    Happy humper.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

> Calm down EOC.  Since you're off, you can make us some lunch.  A BLT sounds good... if Trinn didn't eat all the bacon.


Here you go:

----------

curvy_goddess (02-13-2015),smartmouthwoman (02-12-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning y'all.  Welcome to my Friday.  *woot*

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Yay, I finally found a BIG coffee cup. I got it at walmart and it holds about 2 and a half "regular" cups of coffee. I've been looking for a big cup for at least 3 years. This thing is almost 5 inches tall and almost 4 and a half inches wide. Now I'm happy. It came with a handful of mini-chocolates and a little teddy bear - as a valentine's gift package. It was $9.98; worth it to get that cup. I got the white one because I'm not real big on pink and it was kinda mauve-y.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Yay, I finally found a BIG coffee cup. I got it at walmart and it holds about 2 and a half "regular" cups of coffee. I've been looking for a big cup for at least 3 years. This thing is almost 5 inches tall and almost 4 and a half inches wide. Now I'm happy. It came with a handful of mini-chocolates and a little teddy bear - as a valentine's gift package. It was $9.98; worth it to get that cup. I got the white one because I'm not real big on pink and it was kinda mauve-y.




Fill 'er up, plz!

----------


## Trinnity

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, y'all.   Raining ice water (37 degrees).  Glad to be off... Happy Presidents Day.   :Smile:

----------

DeadEye (02-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning  :Smiley20:   We are expecting ice rain tomorrow. Last time we were without power for 2 days. It didn't matter so much cause we had a backup plan.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, sweetie.  No backup plan here, so hope it doesn't freeze.  As usual, we're right on the edge of the nasty stuff... hope it stays north.

----------


## DeadEye

> Good morning, sweetie.  No backup plan here, so hope it doesn't freeze.  As usual, we're right on the edge of the nasty stuff... hope it stays north.


Hope for the best but prepare for the worst is my motto. A certain amount of self satisfaction and security comes from being prepared. Sorta like, I carry a gun but pray I never have to use it but if I do my shots should be straight and true.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Hope for the best but prepare for the worst is my motto. A certain amount of self satisfaction and security comes from being prepared. Sorta like, I carry a gun but pray I never have to use it but if I do my shots should be straight and true.


I was just talking to my roomies about that last night.  I don't own a gun, but want to get one.  Might need it to protect myself from our govt.  How sad is that.    :Frown:

----------


## curvy_goddess

It's unreasonably warm here.  I went out for groceries yesterday and got too warm with my coat on.  Usually February is the coldest month.  This weather is making me sad that I don't have space for a garden.

----------


## DeadEye

> I was just talking to my roomies about that last night.  I don't own a gun, but want to get one.  Might need it to protect myself from our govt.  How sad is that.


I carry a .38 revolver not so much for the government but the thugs in town. It's not the most powerful handgun but is light weight, easy to conceal, and if used properly it can be deadly. Thank the lord! I have never had to shoot another man since I left combat but I will always carry. Men and to some extent women, nowadays, are dangerous creatures and need to be watched. Some more than others. Being aware of ones environment when in public is crucial to staying alive.

----------

smartmouthwoman (02-17-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning.  Back to work.  Ugh.

----------


## Trinnity

must 


have 


coffee


g/m, smarty  :Hello:

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning gals!  :Smiley20:

----------

smartmouthwoman (02-17-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

What nationality is your temperment?

http://www.playbuzz.com/kathleenlawr...ment-belong-to

Uh oh... I got Italian.

----------


## DeadEye

Hey! I got Sophia Loren!! Well, her picture anyway.  :Thinking:

----------


## curvy_goddess

I'm pretty sure my temper is Irish, regardless of that quiz. They didn't have a single question about what happens when you drink whiskey or tequila. Sheesh!

Good morning, lovies!

----------

DeadEye (02-18-2015),smartmouthwoman (02-18-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

Here you go....

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...85970519,d.aWw




> I'm pretty sure my temper is Irish, regardless of that quiz. They didn't have a single question about what happens when you drink whiskey or tequila. Sheesh!
> 
> Good morning, lovies!

----------

smartmouthwoman (02-17-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Here you go....
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...85970519,d.aWw


You are a fine glass of wine.

You are sophisticated and refined, but also complicated and hard to deal with. Not everyone loves you, but those who do swear that you're the coolest thing since sliced bread. One of these days the people that matter will understand you. Until then, you will be sitting on your throne as the distinguished product that not everyone has the taste to appreciate.

******

Yep, that's me... Boones Farm Strawberry Hill.   :Wink: 

Good morning, y'all.   Nice to see you, TF.   :Smile:

----------

Toefoot (02-18-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

> Here you go....
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...85970519,d.aWw


I'm whiskey on the rocks supposedly but I never have mine on the rocks. Straight out the bottle for me.

----------

curvy_goddess (02-18-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Mmmm, whiskey. 

G'morning, DeadEye.  What do we have our sights set on today?   :Wink:

----------


## DeadEye

> Mmmm, whiskey. 
> 
> G'morning, DeadEye.  What do we have our sights set on today?


G/M, not any whiskey. There is yard work that needs to be done but I'm waiting for the front to pass. I need to go to the lumber yard for a project I've planned. Prolly won't today though. I sorta lack initiative at the moment but I am having coffee so this too will pass. What do you want to do?

----------


## curvy_goddess

> I'm whiskey on the rocks supposedly but I never have mine on the rocks. Straight out the bottle for me.


Me, too!  And Me, too!

----------


## Dan40

Freaky,

I'm a fine glass of wine.

But I drink old, old Scots whiskey or unusual beers.

Wine is just vinegar awaiting the right salad.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning y'all  :Smiley20:   Another family member passed away last night.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Freaky,
> 
> I'm a fine glass of wine.
> 
> But I drink old, old Scots whiskey or unusual beers.
> 
> Wine is just vinegar awaiting the right salad.


Wine is the elite's Budweiser.  

*hic*

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Good morning y'all   Another family member passed away last night.


Sorry to hear that, sweetie.   :Frown:

----------

DeadEye (02-19-2015)

----------


## Neo

Apparently I am: What Kind of Drink Are You? You are a Fine Glass of Wine.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning all you wild and crazy people!  :Smiley20:

----------


## Trinnity

Good morning!

----------

texmaster (06-21-2015)

----------


## Jets

Hellooooo Nurse!

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning all you wonderful sheeple.

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning everyone, guns and flags, ain't it great to be living in the USA?

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning and happy fathers day  :Smiley20:

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning all you losers.

----------

sotmfs (06-22-2015)

----------


## texmaster

Good morning  :Smile:

----------


## DeadEye

> Good morning


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

texmaster (06-22-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning, it's me again.  :Cool20:

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs

Good Morning!! Another beautiful Day !

----------


## DeadEye

People used to say good morning. What happened?

----------


## Trinnity



----------

DeadEye (06-26-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

Good morning. Just watching a bit about the muzzie France beheading...then off to work.

----------


## Trinnity

Yeah, when are we gonna take that stuff seriously???

----------


## sotmfs

Good morning and happy 4th of july,2015!!!!!!

----------


## Neo

Good morning everyone, it's a fine day here, after my sausage, egg, and mushroom toasted sandwich breakfast I felt great....currently I am watching the Wimbledon tennis on BBC HD channel on the sofa.

----------


## HoneyBee

I had an egg cheese sandwich with oj. I am watching Boardwalk Empire and doing laundry. My husband is off flying his rc airplane. It's just me the two kitties and the dog. I am going swimming this evening.

----------


## Toefoot

Good morning everyone

Finished the mowing, weed eating and cutting wood for tonights pit fire. Cooling off for a bit in the garden refuge before I do my magic in the kitchen. Purchased some Deep Eddy's Ruby Red, a case of Blue moon and a huge box of illegal fireworks for tonight.

Nothing should go wrong for a man full of spirits finding stupid and things that go BOOM  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DeadEye

Good morning Kiddo's   :Smiley20:

----------


## Montana

Good morning to you.

----------

DeadEye (08-06-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

I haven't forgotten Wendy and her joy.

----------

